
Silicon Valley Couldn't Care Less About Earth’s Imminent Demise - Jerry2
https://www.truthdig.com/articles/silicon-valley-doesnt-give-a-damn-about-earths-imminent-demise/
======
briga
Maybe it would be more accurate to say most people couldn't care less about
the Earth's "imminent demise" (whatever that means). I mean sure, there are
lots of people who say they care, but how many have stopped driving cars, or
flying planes, or eating food shipped from the other side of the planet, or
living in giant single-family homes with huge lawns, or any of the countless
wasteful convenient things that our society runs on? If anything I think big
tech companies have been more environmentally conscious than most, so I don't
think you can just use them as a scapegoat for why the world is the way it is.
Individual people are causing the problems, it's not just big evil
corporations.

~~~
mechagodzilla
An individual giving up their car and living in a yurt has literally zero
impact on the global problem. It’s like being in a burning stadium and saying
“well that person won’t toss their 4 oz drink on the fire, so why should we
bother calling the fire department?” Strong concerted effort from people with
social/economic/political power is pretty much the only thing that can
actually move the needle in terms of biodiversity loss, global warming and all
its consequences, etc. just imagine if Silicon Valley companies exerted effort
similar to what they’re willing to do to subvert labor protections to change
our energy infrastructure!

~~~
hackerpacker
when you concentrate that much power, the effects may be worse than the
original problem. Indeed it may not even address or care about the original
problem once it reaches critical mass. The type of people who are interested
in social/economic/political power, seem mostly interested in
social/economic/political power, and the moral crisis de-jour is just a tool.

------
paxys
Silicon Valley companies and residents care about it _a lot_ more than the
rest of the country.

~~~
m463
I've never seen as many solar structures or electric cars as in Silicon
Valley.

As a matter of fact, I've never seen so many solar companies and electric car
companies either.

So basically at every level.

(imho this is a purposefully inflammatory headline)

~~~
sadris
"electric" cars are just coal powered cars. 40% of our grid is coal. Then you
add a 50% efficient battery on top of that...

We need nuclear and we need it now

~~~
aplummer
Unless you have solar panels on the roof like parent is talking about, which I
see everywhere in Silicon Valley.

> We need nuclear and we need it now

Time to grab a time machine since those take 50 years to build.

------
m0llusk
This article focuses on tech barons but the vast majority of people in the
valley, even those in tech, are not tech barons. Tech barons do what they can
but business in the valley is anything but top down waterfall in nature.

------
TheMagicHorsey
I can't tell if the author is a moron or if he's just pandering to the morons
that are predisposed to credulously digest this kind of low effort bullshit.

